
The Observer Effect – Marc Andreessen - dsr12
https://www.theobservereffect.org/marc.html
======
sriramk
Interviewer here. Thanks for the post. It was a lot of fun to ask Marc about
his productivity routine, how he spends time, how he makes decision and his
"build" essay.

